# Mineral Wash



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Shirters,

I'm trying to track down as many places as I can that do mineral wash.

So far the only one that I have is Washink.com

Anybody know of others?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you find a dye house, they can probably do them as well:
Apparel News Links to Online


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks rod...as usual!


----------

